# hall effect throttle pb-6 idea



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

trying to go hall effect rather than problematic potbox but without re-working my throttle control This is for a 1239 curtis AC controller.

Could I use one of these to replace my potentiometer in my pb-6 for hall effect throttle?

http://www.tecknowledgey.com/curtis...ss-plastic-over-molded-10-million-cycles.html

or is this something different? If not that what about this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Throttle-PB-6-Type-0-5V-Hall-Effect-Throttle-Box-/110658990971

thanks for any help or comments


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I have one of those if you want to mess with it. It's not a hall effect, it's some other kind of sensor and it is not linear in its output. It might work.

There are other hall effect throttles like the PB6 out there too. You're welcome to have mine if you want to mess with it. Just pay shipping and you can experiment.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks I noticed the output curve was pretty steep on the supplied graph.
I wish I had time to experiment and thanks for your kind offer. That 2nd link may be a hall effect and more linear? or maybe its the same as the 1st? i found one that looks identical on evwest site.
My throttle is so hard to get to when my battery box is installed I'd rather just do it right/once.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That first link is a GMR, which is not hall effect.... but it has similar voltage levels and contactless design. It's non-linear.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.evworks.com.au/index.php?product=CTL-EVW-TBX-HALL

not in stock, but they did have them. Might be worth a call to see if they plan to add stock.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I ended up buying one from chennic technologies, I hope that wasn't a mistake. I will report back when I get it.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I received the throttle Of course the color coding on the wires is different from the wiring on the ebay listing and no documentation with the unit
blue 5v white signal and brown grnd The colors on the unit that I received are blue black and brown. Anybody know if I apply 5v to the wrong wire if I can burn it out? I can probably guess that white is now black????
I attached a picture of the inside FYI


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, they didn't even use a sealed hall effect unit? Just a sensor and a magnet?

Could they get any cheaper?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

frodus any idea on wiring and is this really a hall effect with a linear output and will i mess it up if I mis-wire?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I have no clue what it is. See if you can see what chip that is on the PCB


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I will crack it open again and see if I can see any labeling on the chip.
I found an identical unit on EV West site with the color code for wiring blue +5v black 0-5v output and brown ground. It even mentions older units had white wire. They also describe this thing as linear /Hall effect.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

tested it and it does appear to be linear output
Here is a photo of insides again this time showing chip


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I finally have it working with the AC-51 and 1239 controller and it works very well smooth with a linear feel. I guess time will tell if its reliable or not. I was having trouble with 1239 set-up so I went back to the 2 wire potbox which worked but was jerky. This is very smooth.


----------

